# Microsoft Powerpoint



## dreamli (14. Juni 2007)

Ich muss A4 Seiten erstellen mit Kopf und Fusszeilen, sowie mit 6 Fotos pro Seite. Im Folienlayout können bei den Vorlagen aber nur 4 Fotos über Platzhalter eingefügt werden. Wie kann ich weitere Platzhalter für Grafiken einfügen?

Kann das auch über die Funktion Fotoalbum erreicht werden, denn ich muss ca. 1000 Fotos einfügen.  :-(

Verwende Powerpoint 2002.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

